# Cherry and her new look



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sharing Cherry's new look after her eye surgery for the cherry eyes.
She says Thanks or the donations and arent I cute now.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, she looks great. She is sooo cute. :chili::chili:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Cherry is even prettier than she was before.
Have a speedy recovery sweet Cherry!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - what a difference. :wub::wub: She looks so much better. Glad to have donated and helped make a difference in her life. She's adorable and a family will be so lucky to get her. :thumbsup:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

She looks MARVELOUS!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Amazing! What wonderful work you all do Edie---I wish you could win the Ohio Jackpot! But whoever gets that baby will REALLY be the lucky winner!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Cherry, You beautiful girl!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She looks amazing, Way to go!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, she looks great.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sweet Cherry. What a lovely little lady you are! I'll be glad when you are free of that collar though. I thought you were pretty before, even with your cherry eyes, but just look at you now!!! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a beautiful girl you are Cherry.


----------



## puppylove100123 (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh gosh, the CONE!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

She's adorable! I hope she finds a good loving home really soon!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So cute!!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

She is a real beauty.


----------

